# Ezekiel bread question



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

So, I was thinking today about Ezekiel bread and how you're not supposed to defrost it before eating because it kills all the good nutrients or something like that. But what about the baking process it goes through to become bread? Does the heat not hurt the sprouts? Also, what about if I toast my bread after taking it out of the freezer? Is that ruining all of it's sprouted goodness? Just wondering.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I have never heard about not defrosting it. I take it from the freezer and pop it in the toaster oven for toasting, then I spread coconut oil on it and eat it. YUM!

Not defrosting it ever would not make any sense. You don't eat it frozen...


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well.. I don't eat frozen bread and I love toast so... the bread will just have to deal with me defrosting it and even toasting it sometimes 

at any rate, defrosted and toasted sprouted bread can't be less nutritional than white bread or 'wheat' bread so I figure who cares? Besides, ezekiel bread is the only healthy bread I actually like the flavor of. I was a die hard white bread fan and couldn't eat 'wheat' much less multi grain (which tastes like dirt to me) but Ezekiel is super nummy


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I've never heard that. I always assumed it was frozen because it would go rancid quickly otherwise. I buy it and move a loaf into the fridge when we're ready to use it.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL, no I know you don't eat it frozen, I was just wondering if all the "sprouting" talk was just overblown. There's no way I'm *not* toasting it. It's just so yummy


----------

